# Массажные кровати как средство борьбы с искривлением



## Whyn (12 Окт 2006)

Здравствуйте!

Хотел узнать Ваше мнение об эффективности "массажных кроватей" для исправления искривления позвоночника.

Постоянно стали попадаться на глаза рекламы-флаеры всяких массажных кроватей "Серагем", "Нуга-бест", "HappyDream" и так далее.

По словам работников центров, породающих эти чудо корейские приборы, массажные кровати творят чуть ли ни чудеса. Хотя на вид особого технического впечатления не производят. Ну, ездит там ролик по спине взад-вперед, ну греется, - ничего особенного...

Зашел ради интереса в центр Серагема попробовать. Там сразу начали промывать мозги про то, как чудесен Серагем-кровать. Ну как дети, ей богу рассказывали  И геморрой исчезнет, и зрение улучшается, и понос проходит, и шлаки выходят, и мозг быстрее работать начинает. Ну а искривленный позвоночник выпрямляется как нечего делать!

И причем там в центры набивается по 30-50 пенсионерок, желающих бесплатного массажа. Все твердят, что это какое-то чудо, а не массажер. Больше напоминает секту 


Но шутки в сторону. Как Вы считаете, с медицинской точки зрения, может ли такая массажная кровать "выпрямить" позвоночник? Или это просто еще один коммерческий трюк, чтобы впарить пенсионерам данный девайс за 70 т.р.?!

Личное впечатление сложилось, что реальная эффективность для лечения проблем близится к нулю, но в то же время можно номинально "размять" мышцы спины и все...


----------



## Helen (14 Окт 2006)

Исследований по результатам использования таких кроватей мне не попадалось, но, конечно, таким способом невозможно выпрямить искривленный позвоночник, тем более у взрослых.

Но определенный эффект может быть - как вы написали, "размять мышцы спины", то есть массажный положительный эффект для расслабления напряженных мышц спины может присутствовать, и болевой синдром может уменьшиться.

Однако следует ознакомиться с разработанными показаниями и противопоказаниями к использованию таких кроватей, которые должны быть предоставлены фирмами-изготовитялями и специалистами по проведению клинических испытаний.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2006)

Whyn написал(а):
			
		

> Личное впечатление сложилось, что реальная эффективность для лечения проблем близится к нулю, но в то же время можно номинально "размять" мышцы спины и все...



Очень точно подмечено,  иногда не только к нулю, но и в сторону минуса (путём ухудшения состояния). 
Но сразу хочу заметить, что высказываю только ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Каких либо исследований по изучению эффективности этих приборов (тем более рандомизированых   ) я не встречал.


----------



## dsa43 (30 Окт 2006)

Helen написал(а):
			
		

> Исследований по результатам использования таких кроватей мне не попадалось, но, конечно, таким способом невозможно выпрямить искривленный позвоночник, тем более у взрослых.



В юности после поднятия большой тяжести у меня произошел сдвиг позвонков. И теперь при несоблюдении мер предосторожности такая вещь со мной случается - это неделя неподвижного лежания на плоской постели и специальные упражнения, которым меня научили в мануальном центре на Югозаподной. Так вот ролики на кровати серагем легко ставят позвонки на место.
А искривление позвоночника - это не болезнь позвоночника, а болезнь мускулатуры возле позвоночника.
А механических устройств по вытягиванию позвоночника и расслаблению мышц в нашей отечественной медицине полно. Неужели вы этого ничего не знаете? 



			
				Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> Очень точно подмечено,  иногда не только к нулю, но и в сторону минуса (путём ухудшения состояния).
> Но сразу хочу заметить, что высказываю только ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Каких либо исследований по изучению эффективности этих приборов (тем более рандомизированых   ) я не встречал.



Странно читать, что специалисты ничего о подобных методах не слышали?!
А про лечебные свойства русской печки вы слышали? А про скалку, которой русские крестьяне лечились сотню лет? Ну хотябы видели передачу "Малахов+", в которой известный ученый рекомендовал использовать заполненую водой пластиковую бутылку? Предвижу ваш снобизм в отношении подобных передач. А вот академик РАМН посчитал возможным поучаствоват в такой передаче.
Сказано: "Имеющий уши да услышит". Кровать с деревянными роликами можно было увидеть в Кисловодске лет 40 назад. Посмотрите, к примеру, здесь  http://spinabezboli.ru/page/equipment /buy.htm

Люди обращаются к специалистам за ответами на вопросы, они страдают и хотят получить помощь. Они надеются, что вы как-то разберете их ситуации, дадите доступные им рекомендации. А здесь своими якобы корректными ответами вы прямо дискредитируете упомянутые кровати.

А заявлять о своей неосведомленность в совремнном состоянии медицинской техники - лучшая антиреклама для ваших центров.


----------



## Helen (30 Окт 2006)

Позвольте мне предоставить слово об эффективности использования этих кроватей тем, кто имеет опыт наблюдения за больными, в комплекс лечения которых они включены.

Не считаю, что этот момент может служить антирекламой (с нашей стороны). А вот Ваше выступление смахивает на рекламу...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2006)

Уважаемый dsa43. Медицина наука точная, но не фундаментальная. Медицина, скорее искусство применения знаний фундаментальных наук к процессу лечения человека. В этом процессе есть множество одинаковых методик (по разному называемых), в основе которых лежит один и тот же метод. Когда врачи говорят о том, что они не знакомы с методикой, это не значит, что они незнакомы с методом. Как правило,  производители методик (аппаратуры), стараются что-нибудь прибавить в метод и пропагандируют это как революционный шаг (продавать-то надо). Признание врачей о незнании методики, свидетельствует о правильной подготовке. Не навреди! Не знаешь, не умешь - не делай!

В примере о печке и скалке (это метод), Вы забыли, что существует и методика (в острой фазе, тепло нельзя, при грыже скалку под поясницу, а не под крестец), и опытный деревенский лекарь знал когда и что применять. И чем точнее подобрана методика, тем эффективнее метод. В Вашем случае, методика усреднена (тепло - среднее, размеры валиков - среднии, нефрит - вообще примочка для продажи, и т.д. Всё, и слава Богу, что бы не навредить). Усредненная методика, усредненный процесс, усредненный результат.  А хорошего врача делает результат выше среднего! 

Есть ли результат у этой методики, конечно есть, т.к. в основе хороший метод. Но думаю, что эффективность приравнена к эффективности  директорского кресла с массажными приспособлениями. Плюс добавка на психоэмоциональный эффект, за счет рекламной акции-МАРКЕТИНГ!. А медицина где?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2006)

dsa43 написал(а):
			
		

> Странно читать, что специалисты ничего о подобных методах не слышали?!


 Уважаемый dsa43!
Вы невнимательно читаете то, что я написал по поводу данной техники....
С чего вы взяли, что я не слышал об этой методики? Я как раз очень даже наслышан. Более того, некоторые больные у меня проходили лечение после этих "кроватей".

Я высказывал личное мнение о том, что не встречал РАНДОМИЗИРОВАННЫХ исследований по анализу эффективности данного прибора.
Применять эти приборы без  доказанной их эффективности я бы не рекомендовал, это авантюра и в том, что я так считаю, нет никакого снобизма, а просто здравый смысл.

Если исследования все же проводились и есть результаты (и с ними можно ознакомится), тогда я не прав и заблуждаюсь. Вот и все. Все предельно ясно и просто. Представьте результаты или ссылку, где можно ознакомиться с этими результатами.


----------



## dsa43 (1 Ноя 2006)

Многоуважаемые специалисты!
Интернет-форум - это не симпозиум профессирналов. Сюда заходят в лучшем случае дилетанты, а, в основном, несведущие, но больные люди. Они хотя ответов на свои вопросы. Научная строгость не будет понята, нужны научно-популярные ответы.
Хотелось бы, чтобы специалист, даже не встречавший РАНДОМИЗИРОВАННЫХ исследований по заданному вопросу, дал свою, в меру объективную оценку. Я не врач, но думаю, что можно было бы кратко описать устройство позвоночника, как происходит питание хрящей и что-то еще (...при грыже скалку под поясницу, а не под крестец...), и дать свое предположительное суждение о положительных и отрицательных воздействиях. По-возможности привести данные о подобных устройствах.

Вообще-то я пишу о вещах известных и встает вопрос: "Зачем Вам нужно сообщать всему миру, что вы что-то не можете охарактеризовать или прокомментировать?" Требуются ОТВЕТЫ. Не знаете - не пишите.
А в моем послании нет никакой рекламы, а есть факт моей болезни, с которой я живу очень много лет и мне (как и всем ненавистным пенсионерам) хочется найти действенное средство. И обратился к вам, потому что не могу самостоятельно судить о возможностях предлагаемой в данном случае кровати. Хотелось бы узнать компетентное мнение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2006)

Неплохой метод неспецифического воздествия на позвоночник. Ну, это как массаж у молодого массажиста, делает всё правильно, но пока не думает.
В этом польза!. 
Не думает, и, к сожалению, может не учесть особенности состояния Вашего позвоночника, Напимер у Вас сколиоз, он всегда с нагрузочным блоком (это два позвонка, кототые не шевелятся и не дожны шевелиться) и если машина его уберёт, то спина заболит (в этом кстати и причина боли после недифенцированной мануальной  терапии), и при грыже диска тоже может быть. В ста случаях проскочит,  а в одном заболит (после мануального терапевта заболит один из тысячи).
В этом не польза!

Пробовал. Понравилось. Построил себе програмку. Походил бесплатно. Расслабился и полежал в удовольствие. С пользой ли для тела, поубирал кое-какие функциональные (обратимые) блоки (это два позвонка, кототые не шевелятся). С пользой ли для души, да!


----------



## dsa43 (8 Ноя 2006)

Спасибо доктору Ступину за ответ. Дайте пожалуйста свою оценку ИК-излучению.
Хотелось бы узнать мнение по данному вопросу доктора Зенчука и консультанта VeraShah.


----------



## З.А (5 Дек 2007)

Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли проводить процедуры на массажной кровати с инфрокрасным излучением при эндометриозе и кистах яичников? Специалисты, которые проводят процедуры, говорят, что можно и даже нужно. Только  вот сомнения все же возникают.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2007)

dsa43 написал(а):


> Дайте пожалуйста свою оценку ИК-излучению.
> Хотелось бы узнать мнение по данному вопросу доктора Зенчука


Извините, что не ответил сразу, просто пропустил, наверное. Тепловое излучение один из физических факторов применяемый в физиотерапии. Достаточно широко применяется, но только по строгим показаниям. Усиливает микроциркуляцию путем расширения артериол. При несостоятельности сосудистой стенки капилляр (при воспалительном процессе) и нарушении оттока может усугублять отек. Противопоказания любые новообразования.

Добавлено через 6 минут 


З.А написал(а):


> Только  вот сомнения все же возникают.


Ваши сомнения очень оправданы. Прежде чем применять эту процедуру проконсультируйтесь у вашего гинеколога.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (10 Дек 2007)

Просматривая газеты "НУГА-БЕСТ",обратил внимание,что КОНСУЛЬТАНТЫ ,работающие в этих центрах ,в различных городах имеют смещения позвонков(особенно гр.№"2 смещен вправо и "отключил" управление сердца и его работоспособность (РС) всего 2%,повышенное давление), почти во всех отделах позвоночника и смещения внутренних органов и в том числе поджелудочной железы.Высокий сахар в крови.Поясню-я мастер по биолокационной диагностике и по фото могу определять состояние каждого органа в ЦИФРАХ от 100%.
Пошел в центр и проверил на себе действие этих кроватей (позвонки и все органы были на месте): сместился гр.позвонок №2 вправо,РС СЕРДЦА -2%,повысилось давление,Поджелудочная сместилась вниз,сахар возрос в несколько раз (преддиабет).Конечно потом все сам выправил все и давление,сахар стал в норме.Вывод личный-они больше вредят,чем помогают,хотя некоторые утверждают ,что помогает.
Уважаемый доктор Ступин, у Вас есть смещения позвонков почти во всех отделах и ПЖЖ тоже смещена,это говорит не в пользу кровати.


----------



## Ell (10 Дек 2007)

У нас маг появился?  Давайте всех по фото  продиагностируем


----------



## Мавпа (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Массажные кровати как средство борьбы с искривлением*

А если серьёзно...
Мне,как работнику подобного центра, было бы интересно услышать мнения специалистов. Мы рассказываем что есть несколько видов противопоказаний..Всем они известны. Но вопросов всё равно всегда больше чем ответов. ТО,что вижу каждый день в центрах, приписываю на 50% силе  мысли наших подопечных. Как тогда пояснять остальные 50% результатов? 
С уважением..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Массажные кровати как средство борьбы с искривлением*

Объясняется неспецифическим воздействием на позвоночник восстанавливающим подвижность ПДС с ФБ.

Проблема, в том, что востанавливается подвижность и в ПДС с ПБ, что приводит к обострению боли в спине,  % 15-20 по личному наблюдению, официальных данных не встречал.


----------



## Aleksandrvk (3 Июн 2011)

Массажная техника пополняется новыми разработками, с которыми можно ознакомиться
********  (Модератор: ссылка удалена)
По принципу "Лучше плохо лежать, чем хорошо стоять", закажите массажную кровать прямо сейчас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2011)

Лучше хорошо стоять, хоть недолго, чем лежать, вечно!


----------



## olyasmile (30 Июн 2011)

> после мануального терапевта заболит один из тысячи).


Какая я редкая штучка!


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2011)

Ого, темку апнули
  Вот около дома открыли салон с  массажными кроватями. Очереди стоят на бесплатный тестовый массаж.
Но как я поняла, здоровому это не очень нужно, а больному вредно.


----------



## abelar (22 Авг 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ого, темку апнули
> Вот около дома открыли салон с массажными кроватями. Очереди стоят на бесплатный тестовый массаж.
> Но как я поняла, здоровому это не очень нужно, а больному вредно.


Проходили. Бабульки и дедульки, у которых еще хаты не поодбирали, стоят в очередь. Ну верит совдеповский быдляк в халяву! Ну, верит! Потом, после тре-четырех сеансов уговаривают купить. В Питере в районе 50 000руб.
Потом звонят и давят на совесть.По-типу: "как Вам не стыдно. Вы же обещали...." Потом приходят на дом и угрожают снять с пенсии. Заставляют бумажки подписать, где много мелкого шрифта. Как правило, старички на этом этапе уже начинают звонить родственникам и просить в займы....
На престарелую маму одного моего пациента так давили. Пришлось ему туда подъехать. Он потом мне звонил. Спрашивал. Не нужен ли мне новый офис. Недорого. Стены только помыть немного и стекла вставить....


----------



## Енотик (23 Авг 2011)

Мда... Бизнес по русски/советски...


----------



## YKapeX777 (22 Сен 2011)

Не все у нас в России такие. Есть конечно бессовестные, но не все. А про пользу массажных кроватей, кресел, массажёров могу посоветовать поискать информацию в интернете. Наиболее эффективно использование массажных кроватей для лечения невралгий, головных болей, болей в спине, межпозвонковой грыжи, исправления осанки, поднятия общего тонуса, а также многих многих других заболеваний.

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Енотик (22 Сен 2011)

Хм, мне интересно вот что.
Навела справки по своему салону кроватей.  Ни один из работников не имеет медицинского образования!!! Ни один!!!!
У кого техническое, пару преподавателей (бывших) с хорошо подвешенным языком для убалтывания несговорчивых и сомневающихся. 
Так вот, если вдруг кому-то станет плохо во время процедуры массажа, кто несёт ответственность и ГЛАВНОЕ, кто окажет первую помощь!?


----------



## Kotenok (22 Сен 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Так вот, если вдруг кому-то станет плохо во время процедуры массажа, кто несёт ответственность и ГЛАВНОЕ, кто окажет первую помощь!?


 Они же и несут ответственность. Вот только сомневаюсь я, что они смогут оказать первую помощь. Интересно, а у них вобще самая элементарная аптечка есть? Кто окажет первую помощь? Вызовут скорую. (если догадаются). Только наверное когда мы идём на такие вещи об этом не задумываемся.


----------



## Kotenok (22 Сен 2011)

Наверно, я слишком категорично всю ответственность на них "вешаю". Но врач в данных центрах должен быть. Вот как не крути.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2011)

Не должно быть. Это аппараты для бытового домашнего применения.


----------



## Енотик (22 Сен 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не должно быть. Это аппараты для бытового домашнего применения.


Ну, хорошо, если так


----------



## rettut (24 Сен 2011)

Лежал я на таких кроватях в качестве профилактики в центре Нугабест. Мучал один вопрос... КАК персонал может не смотреть состояние пациента?
1-ая степень, 2-ая, 3-я... никого там не волновало. Если кровати "лечат", так посмотрите на человека, чтобы видеть эффект, а потом делайте громкие заявления.


----------



## Моби Дик (3 Окт 2011)

Что вы хотите, если в ортопедической больнице стали заменять детям ручной массаж массажными кушетками?


----------



## Андреeй (3 Окт 2011)

olyasmile написал(а):


> Какая я редкая штучка!


И я такой же. Правда, меня предупредили, чтобы временно не поднимал тяжести, так что сам виноват.


----------



## Енотик (4 Окт 2011)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Что вы хотите, если в ортопедической больнице стали заменять детям ручной массаж массажными кушетками?



Как хорошо, что наши больницы ещё работают по старинке (руками).


----------



## racadab (9 Ноя 2011)

Whyn написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Хотел узнать Ваше мнение об эффективности "массажных кроватей" для исправления искривления позвоночника.
> Постоянно стали попадаться на глаза рекламы-флаеры всяких массажных кроватей "Серагем", "Нуга-бест", "HappyDream" и так далее.
> Личное впечатление сложилось, что реальная эффективность для лечения проблем близится к нулю, но в то же время можно номинально "размять" мышцы спины и все...


Ага, я после такой кроватки загремела в стационар, и вот коллизия именно с позвоночником и головными болями


----------

